# Help me pick my new saw



## RED FRONTIER (Jun 15, 2011)

looking to replace a 10yo 38cc Mac 18in.  I would like to step up to a Stihl.  I have a dealer about a mile from me.  I cut 6 -10 
cords a year between me and my in laws.  Mostly scrounged wood.  I have cut wood growing up with my dad and just realy got back into
it the last 6 years.   18in seems like my perfered bar length but not sure what model for under 500$  Im pretty good with small engine
repair but I want to start fresh so no used.  Im looking at the ms 290, ms 291 and ms 311.  There is alot of info on here about the 290 
but not about the othe two.  The newer two are more fuel efficient and have a better anti vibe but are the worth more money.


----------



## Joey (Jun 15, 2011)

I also cut about 6 cords a year for burning.  I picked up a MS250 a few months back at my local Stihl dealer.  It comes with a 18 inch bar and a .325 chain.  Couldnt be happier.  Its a 45cc saw and does everything I ask it to.  I paid 299.  I also looked at the MS290, also a fantasatic saw..but much heavier and came stock with a 16" bar.  The 18" bar was an additional cost.  When your at the dealer,,take a good look at both saws.  Good luck.  Make sure you feel the weight difference.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 15, 2011)

RED FRONTIER said:
			
		

> looking to replace a 10yo 38cc Mac 18in.  I would like to step up to a Stihl.  I have a dealer about a mile from me.  I cut 6 -10
> cords a year between me and my in laws.  Mostly scrounged wood.  I have cut wood growing up with my dad and just realy got back into
> it the last 6 years.   18in seems like my perfered bar length but not sure what model for under 500$  Im pretty good with small engine
> repair but I want to start fresh so no used.  Im looking at the ms 290, ms 291 and ms 311.  There is alot of info on here about the 290
> but not about the othe two.  The newer two are more fuel efficient and have a better anti vibe but are the worth more money.




If your scronging you never know what you will get! The better fuel miliage is a big+ with gas prices. 291 or 311 will make a good saw for that!


----------



## zzr7ky (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a Dolmar 5100 in the for sale section still?  It's light and should do all you ask for a long time.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jun 15, 2011)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> Is there a Dolmar 5100 in the for sale section still?  It's light and should do all you ask for a long time.



+1 on the Dolmar. 


I tried my buddy's 5100s and it is a very smooth and powerful little saw.  The new 5105 is about $400 and is a cuttin' son of a gun.  Same HP as the 290, two pounds lighter, higher revving, lots of torque and a great value for the money compared to a Stihl.  A very rugged pro quality saw.  Lots of pros switching to Dolmar in my area, they are good, strong saws and hold up to the work a pro dishes out.


I have the smaller Dolmar 420 (42cc) and it's no slouch, either.  $300.  Not the best choice if you feel you need to run an 18" bar, though.


----------



## Kenster (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a good side by side comparison of the 250 vs the 390.   I have a 390 with a 16 inch bar and it rips through everything.  By everything, I mean Water Oak, Post Oak, and Hickory.  That's all the wood I have to cut around here. 

http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/new_products/article/0,2623,HPRO_20178_5027790,00.html


----------



## thinkxingu (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like you keep your stuff for a while--I'd spend the money on a pro saw.  You'll get a better saw with better vibration dampening, reliability, weight, power, etc.  If Stihl, look at the 261, Husky the 346, Dolmar the 5100.  The 261 is pricing out just around $500 here, and it's getting super reviews for power, filtration, fuel usage, etc.

Good luck,

S


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Jun 16, 2011)

Joey said:
			
		

> I also cut about 6 cords a year for burning.  I picked up a MS250 a few months back at my local Stihl dealer.  It comes with a 18 inch bar and a .325 chain.  Couldnt be happier.  Its a 45cc saw and does everything I ask it to.  I paid 299.  I also looked at the MS290, also a fantasatic saw..but much heavier and came stock with a 16" bar.  The 18" bar was an additional cost.  When your at the dealer,,take a good look at both saws.  Good luck.  Make sure you feel the weight difference.



I too looked at both the 250 & 290, & ended up with an 18" 250 in the end. Although it hasn't seen a ton of use yet, from the work I have done with it, I couldn't be happier. The 290 is a good saw also, but as mentioned, it is noticeably heavier & bulkier.  The 250 is lighter weight than the 290 & can still pull an 18" bar no problem. It's a great saw if you're looking for a good medium-duty saw that will last. I bought my new from the dealer & it was only $299- a great price for a Stihl


----------



## RED FRONTIER (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. Thats why I love it here!   This will be my first equipment purchace in along time.  I usually get my mowers and trimmers on the side of the road or yard sale for 10 bucks.  LOL  I am going to be in to this for the long hall so I need something reliable.
Might half to look at the 261.  The splitter I inherited fom my dad.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 16, 2011)

I've had my ms250c for several years and like it.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 16, 2011)

The 261 is getting rave reviews.....if you can handle the price tag, I'd splurge and get it.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 16, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> The 261 is getting rave reviews.....if you can handle the price tag, I'd splurge and get it.



I quite buying into those reviews.....Unless you know extactly what cc saw you want. For example a 50 cc saw will never be a 60cc saw and so on. Yes you can Modd them to get a little more but still all comes down to your cc profile. On the other hand the 261 is way over do!


----------



## KYrob (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought a ms250 a year or so ago and it is a great saw.  I cut around 9 cords of hardwood with it last year.  Last week I bought a ms362 and it is a really great saw.  It has a 20" bar and I can run up to a 25" if need be or so I've been told.  The 362 is a handful of saw after using the 250.  Can't wait til cooler weather to give it a good workout.

Rob


----------



## smokinj (Jun 17, 2011)

KYrob said:
			
		

> I bought a ms250 a year or so ago and it is a great saw.  I cut around 9 cords of hardwood with it last year.  Last week I bought a ms362 and it is a really great saw.  It has a 20" bar and I can run up to a 25" if need be or so I've been told.  The 362 is a handful of saw after using the 250.  Can't wait til cooler weather to give it a good workout.
> 
> Rob



That will be an awesome 2 saw attack!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 17, 2011)

MS 460 or 660 for limbing, & 880 for bucking right Jay? :coolgrin:  Seriously though, I too would lean to the pro saw side, 261 or 5100 Dolmar, depending on dealer support. I love my 026 for general cutting, light fast & durable. I find I use it more & more till I get 12" & larger, then it's the 034 super, or the 064. A C


----------



## smokinj (Jun 17, 2011)

amateur cutter said:
			
		

> MS 460 or 660 for limbing, & 880 for bucking right Jay? :coolgrin: Seriously though, I too would lean to the pro saw side, 261 or 5100 Dolmar, depending on dealer support. I love my 026 for general cutting, light fast & durable. I find I use it more & more till I get 12" & larger, then it's the 034 super, or the 064. A C



Yep, If you can afford the gas! lol Seems I am running my 192t alot these days. (but I am just cleaning up some monster piles of rounds from 2009) Amazing how much I got done that year! (cheaper fuel too)


----------



## oilstinks (Jun 17, 2011)

If i was looking at stihl and the 290 in particular i would also look at the 362 if i had the money. My fatherinlaw has a 361 and I love it. At the same weight (a little more with the wrap handle) it is a big jump in performance being about the same size cc. But ive also grown quite fond of my 210 its alot lighter than my 460


----------



## struggle (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a MS290 which is a very good saw but sold it and bought a MS261


The MS261 is a saw that exceeds an all accounts. THe reveiws on this saw are true. It cost more up front but you will never be dissapointed with it. I highly recommend it. 

My Stihl line up is MS460 28"bar, MS261 16" bar and MS200T 14" bar. Everybody needs at least a three saw plan


----------



## smokinj (Jun 18, 2011)

struggle said:
			
		

> I had a MS290 which is a very good saw but sold it and bought a MS261
> 
> 
> The MS261 is a saw that exceeds an all accounts. THe reveiws on this saw are true. It cost more up front but you will never be dissapointed with it. I highly recommend it.
> ...



Agree......


----------



## Thistle (Jun 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> struggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or 4-5 once you get the addiction  :coolgrin:


----------



## lukem (Jun 19, 2011)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> If i was looking at stihl and the 290 in particular i would also look at the 362 if i had the money. My fatherinlaw has a 361 and I love it. At the same weight (a little more with the wrap handle) it is a big jump in performance being about the same size cc. But ive also grown quite fond of my 210 its alot lighter than my 460



I'm a 361 believer.  It may not be great at everything, but it doesn't suck at anything.  I've cut about 5 cord of red oak THIS WEEK and was extremely happy.  Not too bad of an arm stretcher and has tons of power.


----------



## struggle (Jun 19, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAD is in full force in my collection. I am over 10 right now.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jun 20, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I'm a 361 believer.  It may not be great at everything, but it doesn't suck at anything.



That's how I feel about my 357XP.  It was my first "real" saw, and it does the job for almost everything I want.  If you are running a one-saw plan, I think a good 60cc class saw is the best choice.  However, as time goes on I am starting to realize that if you are running a three-saw plan, the 60cc saw is not needed.  A 70cc saw, a 50cc saw and a small trim saw like a MS180 to save the wear and tear on the big expensive saws whenever you can.  Or skip the little saw and go with just a 50 and a 70.  All my little saws are strictly for carving, I prefer to run the 346 whenever I can.  I doubt I'll ever wear it out at my level of usage, so I'd only be saving it for the kids someday.... who would probably sell it for the price of a fancy dinner and a night on the town.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 20, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




try 30cc-76cc-122cc thats the biggest the smallest and one in the middle...lol :cheese:

For firewood only I would go 2 saw 180 or 192t and a 441.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty much with you there, Jay. I'm down to the 180, 346XP, and the 6401. Even though I want a few more saws, I truly don't need another one. These three do everything I need. And I'm in 'em for less than $800, less if you count the money back from selling the others.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 20, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Pretty much with you there, Jay. I'm down to the 180, 346XP, and the 6401. Even though I want a few more saws, I truly don't need another one. These three do everything I need. And I'm in 'em for less than $800, less if you count the money back from selling the others.



Nice, and room to grow on that 6401! Never really like the 50 to 60 cc saw just seems as easy to grap a 70cc (Not all the time though) I like the guys who run them saws they move really quick, and a Monster help knocking out a tree quick. 

Think my saw's fill the gap of what most others run. I always cut with someone....(they all have 361)


----------



## Battenkiller (Jun 20, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Nice, and room to grow on that 6401!



If I had that one I'd order the P&C to grow it up tonight.  No use totin' the same weight if it ain't packin' the same punch.  Just my amateur opinion.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 20, 2011)

30cc,62cc (that alone gets 80% of the use) 77cc & 88cc rounds out my stable.Will have 119cc to top it off eventually.


----------

